# Swift Bolero 600EK compact



## Nickynoo (May 18, 2007)

Hi everyone. Iwonder if anyone could help me.
We have just test driven the 2008 Swift Bolero compact with the vogue pack. We made a big mistake last year and downsized to a Tribute 550. We love the drive of the Tribute and it is a great van but not for us fatties and the dog!. We absolutley love the layout of the bolero as we want floor space and dont want a fixed bed the bathroom is fab etc!I have had asleepless night about the change because it is an awful lot of money to upgrade and wondered if anyone has one and what they think of them!
We are off to the lakes in the Tribby for the weekend to decide . Maybe a wet weekend cramped in the van will decide for us but I would appreciate any advice 
Thanks in anticpation!


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi we love our Bolero but it is the one with the fixed bed.

This topic might help you
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-51528-0.html there seems to be a few of us now on the forum with the Bolero.

Is it brand new that you are looking at, as I have a feeling I have seen a used model recently on the internet for sale, at a dealers it might even be in the link I have given you.


----------



## mhaze (Oct 8, 2007)

I have a 600EK it's a well designed van with reasonable storage but we have added more in the form of a Beeny box and a staorage box on the bike rack.

We have had very few problems with the van and those have been minor and easy to fix.

Mick


----------



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

I have the Bessie equivalent of the 630PR. My only gripe (minor one) is the outside locker space, or lack of it, albeit simply remedied by the purchase of a Beeney box, although why Swift can't offer that as an extra, l'm not quite sure.

The Bessie was our downsize option, and l have to say that overall the wife and l are very pleased with the choice.

philip


----------

